# Fattie Fattie



## BGKYSmoker (Jul 13, 2016)

Fattie Fattie 2x4...  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Got 2 seasoned up and a small amount of cure mixed. 1 with shredded smoked cooper cheese mixed in (top one). Freezing the other for later in the month.













ff2x4.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jul 13, 2016


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 13, 2016)

They look good Rick!

Why the cure?

Al


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jul 13, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> They look good Rick!
> 
> Why the cure?
> 
> Al


Just a tad in each as i'm going to start at 170* for an hour then bump it up


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jul 13, 2016)

Ready for the smoker. Going with some apple smoke.













ff2x41.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jul 13, 2016


















ff2x4smok.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jul 13, 2016


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 13, 2016)

Looking good so far!


----------



## hardcookin (Jul 13, 2016)

Gee don't let your cardiologist see you smoking that. :biggrin:
Looks awesome!!!


----------



## dukeburger (Jul 13, 2016)

By reading the topic I was thinking (and kinda hoping) this was a fattie wrapped in another fattie


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jul 18, 2016)

I wrapped and froze one. Made one for my wife while i was getting ready to head to KY. Time sorta got away from me and the bacon got crispy but she liked it. I didn't get a cut shot.













ff1x4.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jul 18, 2016


----------



## b-one (Jul 18, 2016)

Looks great!:drool


----------



## redheelerdog (Jul 18, 2016)

I love them crispy!

My oh my, that is killer.













ff1x4.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jul 18, 2016


----------



## sqwib (Jul 19, 2016)

OMG, Your killing me, NO SLICE!

Looks fantastic!


----------



## disco (Jul 24, 2016)

Fine Fatty.

Disco


----------



## jarhead1979 (Jul 31, 2016)

DukeBurger said:


> By reading the topic I was thinking (and kinda hoping) this was a fattie wrapped in another fattie :rotflmao:
> 
> :popcorn



:th_roflmao:


----------

